# Which breeds do you find stunning?



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not asking what your favorite breed is, but what breed of dog do you find strikes a very pretty picture? 

I have to say for me it is a well bred German Shepherd. There is just something about them that looks so regal and commanding all at once.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I THINK Afghan Hounds are stunning drop dead gorgeous dogs


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

These...









I've only seen one for the reals. That is one breed that stops me dead in my tracks. Not sure I would ever own one, but killer looking dogs.


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

A blue merle Australian Shepherd.



















Absolutely gorgeous animals.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

English Mastiff










This is, of course, a picture of Uallis.  However, I love the looks of lean dogs with a lot of muscle. Combined with their size and just their overall regal look make them stunning to me.

Other dogs I love the looks of are Siberian Huskies. In my opinion, they are absolutely GORGEOUS.

I also like the looks of Weims. They are very beautiful dogs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

a weight pullin pit bull...and pits in general..are my top dog in every aspect.

I have a few others...I will post them in a sec...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Doberman Pinscher:










There's nothing quite like that.

I also rather like a good powerful Alaskan Malamute:










Not too surprisingly, those breeds are #2 and #3 on my 'Top Dog' list.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Saluki:

















Beautiful!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Racing greyhounds











Racing sled teams











Tamaskans


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Here is the second on my list

the Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Afghans and Doberman Pinchers.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Cattle Dog.....


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with the blue merle Aussie. 

Also:









Leonbergers









Icelandic Sheepdogs









Seppala Siberian Sleddogs









and Shiloh Shepherds


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh, I also LOVE Leonbergers and Shilohs. If I were to ever get a purebred from a breeder, it would be one of those 2 breeds. Lovely dogs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ibizan hound- you just cannot possibly beat this breed in the beauty department. They're my absolute favorites looks wise. Slender, trim build and gorgeous, intelligent amber eyes. *dies* I hope one day they will fit into my lifestyle but they don't for now. I'd LOVE one in the future.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Ibizan hound-


Woah.... they come in wire haired? My god, that's a good looking dog. Show me more wire hairs!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

trumpetjock said:


> Woah.... they come in wire haired? My god, that's a good looking dog. Show me more wire hairs!


Oh yeah, loads of wire hairs. Wirehaired Beezers are a lot more common here.










Here's my favorite one from the last show:


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Cattle Dog.....



I second the Australian Cattle Dog vote.... ESPECIALLY if it is a well marked dog with great movement......I like a dog with a great side gait and that converges on the center line as the pace increases. 

I am very lucky and thankful to own such a dog. This is my young feller. Quite full of himself He is strong, quick, tough, smart and pretty. The problem is he knows he is all of those things.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Cattle Dog.....


BTW I LOVE your blue speckle girl. she is a very solid dog.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

A well bred Boxer. They are my favorite breed and I think they are fabulous looking dogs. This is Cooper's brother Quinn. He obtained his CH title at 16 months.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

A well bred pit bull, border collie, german shepherd, pharoh hounds . . . and many more

Border collies and pits are probably the top 2 for me though. At the moment at least.


----------



## Tessier9999 (Sep 1, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Ibizan hound- you just cannot possibly beat this breed in the beauty department. They're my absolute favorites looks wise. Slender, trim build and gorgeous, intelligent amber eyes. *dies* I hope one day they will fit into my lifestyle but they don't for now. I'd LOVE one in the future.


I agree with you on this! I love the smooth hair Ibizan Hounds!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

The Rottweiler


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Siberian Husky is probably my favorite, followed by Samoyed, Malamute, GSD, Bernese Mountain Dog, Swiss Mountain Dog.

All such stunning dogs!


----------



## nixietink (Jun 13, 2008)

Bernese Mountain Dog!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, Bernese Mountain Dogs are great.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That first Bernie is gorgeous.

I forgot that I've also grown into a bit of a Tibetan Mastiff fan recently. They are like big beautiful love hogs:


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Dakota -- I've never been a huge Mastiff fan, but I really like the dog in that picture.

(As you can see, I love the look of high-grooming breeds, but would hate to own them...)


----------



## squirmyworm (Jan 7, 2008)

Ibizan Hounds - great pictures!

Akita Inu - 










Long-haired Dutch Shepherd - 










Any herding dog, while working -


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

This guy.









He or she is a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.

I've got a 'thing' for the 'bearded lady of the prairie'.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

This is the small dog breed that seriously impresses me the most

The Patterdale Terrier


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I've always loved Afghan Hounds and Standard Poodles they both look so regal. Growing up a neighbor had two white standard poodles who were huge and they would spend their day sitting on the front porch one on each side of the door and to my young eyes they looked like those lion statues guarding their domain. It's funny that I've never owned a dog who weighed more than 10 pounds though at least I stayed with a breed that also requries extensive grooming.


----------



## Tiggadyrue (Sep 13, 2008)

Bernese Mountain Dog...


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Not in any particular order because I just couldn't possibly rank them:

Old English Sheepdogs
Leonbergers
Bernese Mountain Dogs
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
Basset de Fauvre
Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen
Tosa Inu
Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers
Mini Schnauzers
Polski Owczarek Nizinny (Polish Lowland Sheepdog)
Polish Tatra Sheepdog
Alaskan Malamute
Jamthund 
Norbottenspets
Maremma Sheepdog
Great Pyrenees
Chinook

Ok I'll stop now....


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

For me its a well bred red Dobie that stops me dead in my tracks no matter where I am.


And Tibetan Mastiffs, they are also such amazing dogs.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm with you, Shalva:





































My answer would be very different if the question was "what breeds do you find stunning but know you will never own?"!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

these are the breeds that i find stunning....




























and any other breeds that are doing what they are supposed to be doing....every dog is gorgeous, to me, if they are doing their jobs.....


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

I would say my favorite 'to look at' dogs would have to be:

1. Saluki
2. Borozoi (Russian wolfhound)
3. Pharaoh hound
4. Iziban hound

I have such a thing for the sight-hounds... yet all of my current dogs are about the exact opposite....

I think I need to get a fourth LOL


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Little Miss Angel:










Big auntie Aspen


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

tirluc said:


> these are the breeds that i find stunning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am agreement here... I LOVE to see a dog doing what it was bred to do.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I am agreement here... I LOVE to see a dog doing what it was bred to do.


Count me in on that one, too!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Dobermans, GSD's, ALL the sight hounds and Schnauzers, Great Danes and Mastiffs (all types).

Waba, that pup with Pheasant in it's mouth is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Close seconds for me are working border collies- it's all about the movement. Also, a well bred sheltie is just gorgeous.

I will say that paps have grown on me looks wise, a lot lately and a nice pap is just stunning.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Laurelin, I find little "Rose" in your sig to be quite stunning. The color on her face and ears looks blue....I have never seen one like that before.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I've got a 'thing' for the 'bearded lady of the prairie'.]


I don't know why, but that made me giggle.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


>


Agreed! The rough collie has always fascinated me and I cannot wait to own one some day.

I also love the Borzoi:










And the Belgian Tervuren:


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Dakota -- I've never been a huge Mastiff fan, but I really like the dog in that picture.
> 
> (As you can see, I love the look of high-grooming breeds, but would hate to own them...)


Lol same. I'm not much for grooming big coats...but we'll see. One day I may take the plunge


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I'd have to say Setters and Pointers all the all-time gorgeous dogs to me.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Not the dog for me personality-wise, but...




























...Salukis *always* stop me dead in my tracks.


And these guys too (thought they were supposed to stay a secret but I guess not)








Apologies to Shalva for stealing one of her pics...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

American Pit Bull Terriers always take my breath away. Just the mussles, the shine of their coat, their movements... all breath taking

Doberman Pinchers are also breath taking to me. I don't know what it is abotu the slinder bodies, they are just beautiful.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Siberian Husky - the markings and the eyes are stunning.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh! And how could I forget? 

Irish Setter:


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Here is a breed I find to be stunning and beautiful.

The Argentine Dogo


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

sighthounds are certainly at the top of my list... but rather than be redundant i'll go further down my list...

sharpei









akita 










chowchow









shiba inu









i see a trend here....


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Today I saw one of these for the first time...










Let me say "wow, just wow."


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

A Border Collie herding, or should I say in the herding crouch










Belgian Tervuerens


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

harrise said:


> Today I saw one of these for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to second this. I have a friend who owns one and whether you like their look or not; they will definitely stop you in your tracks!!!


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

GSDs. Hands down. They're so amazing! I just love them.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Huskies for sure, they are _the_ most gorgeous dog to me, but a breed I'll almost definitely never own. Great Pyrs, Samoyeds, and Rough Collies too, and Shelties of course.


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

I may be alone here, but a well-bred, well-groomed English Springer Spaniel makes my head turn every time.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My all time favorite to look at (and I'll probably never own one) is a Pharoah Hound.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Kai Ken









Dutch Shepherd









Alano Espanol









Kangal


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Caucasian Ovtcharka









Pharaoh Hound









Canaan Dog









Shiloh Shepherd


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Kangal


 THAT is a gorgeous dog. *goes off to figure out what a Kangal is*



harrise said:


> Today I saw one of these for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw one of those on my way in for class. I almost caused a car wreck trying to crane my head to see it. I can't believe I fogot bout Dogues. They are amazing. If I was richer and didn't hate petstores, that would have been my next dog instead of Chloe...I should NEVER have held that puppy.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

You asked for it =P

Here we go, I couldnt choose just one picture each so here you go.

Doberman Pinschers, I want one someday. And yes, I loved them floppy eared or cropped.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Greater Swiss mountain Dogs, I want one someday as well
















And if i do get one I want to participate in cart pulling with him/her


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Great Danes of course (Black Danes, mantle Danes and some harlequins)

















And in this picture search I searched for these pictures last. It reminded me how much I love this breed. Any dark colored German Shorthaired Pointer (I think they all are stunning but nothing beats a dark liver or black Shorthair).

















And I think the Beezers are beautiful too, laurelin's pictures were definatly stunning.


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

I really love a well groomed and well bred Bouvier des Flanders. The stuff that's in the ring up here in AK anymore isn't anything to look at really, but at one point the Bouv ring was stunning. I wish I had some pictures from Forrest's last show.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Line-of-Fire said:


> I really love a well groomed and well bred Bouvier des Flanders. The stuff that's in the ring up here in AK anymore isn't anything to look at really, but at one point the Bouv ring was stunning. I wish I had some pictures from Forrest's last show.


I saw a cream colored Bouvier at a show once (excuse me if they arent called cream), he or she was a beauty! Im not into that breed at all but that color looks great on them.


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> I saw a cream colored Bouvier at a show once (excuse me if they arent called cream), he or she was a beauty! Im not into that breed at all but that color looks great on them.


I think the word for it is fawn, but I'm not entirely sure. There is only one fawn up here, and it isn't a very pretty fawn. Kinda washed out. But I've seen richer fawns that really catch my eye.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

All in all for me, the absolute best is sled dogs doing their thing...










I'm talking the purebreds too, not those Alaskan Husky mutts...


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

harrise said:


> All in all for me, the absolute best is sled dogs doing their thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some unbelievably stunning mixes at sled races harrise. One of the most gorgeous I've ever seen was this racer that had all pure black dogs with eyes so blue they were white. The dogs were all really calm at the race too, no jumping around. It was surreal seeing this muscular black dogs with white eyes just giving you this calm stare and the occasional howl, while all the other teams are barking and carrying on. Then when the musher yelled "Lets go" they all launched into motion like you wouldn't believe from a dead relaxed stand still. Was one of the more awe inspiring days of my life, the john beargrease sled race last year.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen some good looking dogs, don't get me wrong. It's just my tastes are more traditional breed than current racing breed. Most of what you see now are pure speed dogs. I like the old school look.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, today in Alaska, most sled dogs are all husky shepherd mixes, no real pure sled dogs anymore, they use mixes because they want a dog that can stay warm, has a lot of endurance, and can go fast.

And Irish Wolfhounds for me, especially doing lure coursing.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Collies are my number 1. Just love how stunning they look.



Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Little Miss Angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tgn a nice well bred german shepherd.
a mantle great dane.
doberman

love the looks of those4.


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd have to say the breed I find the most stunning of all is the Doberman (below are pics of my gorgeous Dobie).



















And a close second is the Australian Shepherd - of course (below are pics of my dog's dad).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh No, I don't see the Dobe pics!!!!!!


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Oh No, I don't see the Dobe pics!!!!!!


You can't see my Doberman pictures??? They show up fine on my screen! :/

How about now?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OK, I see them in both posts now, that is one *BEAUTIFUL* dog!


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> OK, I see them in both posts now, that is one *BEAUTIFUL* dog!


Thank you very much! She sure was a looker!!!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Brindle Akita Inu (Not American Akita)









Pharaoh Hound


And Kai Ken


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

Awsome pics guys!

Imho the Giant Schnauzer takes the cake









'Course these two weren't to shabby, know who they were?
(hint) they were from Canada
Oh, and they belonged to Lorie Corran
Third hint, any *Triple Champion* is beautyful, two sitting side by side is well-


----------



## lives4dogshows (Mar 29, 2008)

Since I am not in a posistion where I can do pictures I will simply list them. The breeds that always stand out to me at shows are:

Great Pyrenees (breed I want to someday show and breed)
Afghan Hounds (with full showcoat)
Leonberger (okay so I don't see them at shows yet)
Tibeten Mastiff
Briard
German Wirehaired Pointer

I think dogs look the best when they are stacked for the ring.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

APBT









Akita
Husky
white shepard
few more!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Lili said:


> And a close second is the Australian Shepherd - of course (below are pics of my dog's dad).


Lili, your Aussie has a _tail_...!!!....i have never seen one w/ a tail b/4.....why do they dock them, they're gorgeous....


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh Lili!!! That is an AMAZING Aussie!!! I'd give ANYTHING to show that dog just once. I love showing aussies and I actually had a client aussie until he finished (not under me, sadly) but, MAN. He was nothing compared to this dog. I'll see if I can get you a picture of Sage, the newest up-and-comer from AK. She's just a little red/white bitch, but she's a looker too.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I find many breeds stunning, but, here are but a few:

Standard Poodle
Doberman
Afghan 
German Shepherd
Siberian Husky
Great Dane

There are SO many, I'll just stop! Wish I could have at least one of each! LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

here is a pic I found recently that made me go WHOA that is a beautiful dog.

its a Shar Pei from China. apparently this is the traditional look.


----------



## westiefamily (Oct 5, 2008)

For big dogs I like Labs and Dobermans. Smaller dogs I like the Terrier breeds.


----------



## AJF080170 (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably my two favortie dogs ever! Unfortunately, when I was "shopping" for dogs, I couldn't get either. The Shar Pei and Basenji impress me the most!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm typically not a Basenji fan, but I really like that picture, AJF. Very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2008)

tirluc said:


> Lili, your Aussie has a _tail_...!!!....i have never seen one w/ a tail b/4.....why do they dock them, they're gorgeous....


 He's not "my" Aussie, but my Aussie's dad! He's from France (both my dog's parents are from France actually), where docking has been banned since 2003. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docking_(dog)

I agree, Aussies are gorgeous with a tail. But I still like my Aussie's wiggly bum though!


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2008)

Line-of-Fire said:


> Oh my gosh Lili!!! That is an AMAZING Aussie!!! I'd give ANYTHING to show that dog just once. I love showing aussies and I actually had a client aussie until he finished (not under me, sadly) but, MAN. He was nothing compared to this dog. I'll see if I can get you a picture of Sage, the newest up-and-comer from AK. She's just a little red/white bitch, but she's a looker too.


Isn’t he breathtaking?!  I don't know much about the breed as far as showing goes, but I've never seen such a dark blue merle coloring and commanding stance on an Aussie! Please do post a pic of Sage!!!

Here are 2 other pics of him:



















And here's one of the prettiest smile I've ever seen - of course, I'm biased... she's my baby after all:


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

A greyhound in full flight. Nothing takes my breath away more than that. Especially when you are right there to hear the thundering of their paws on the ground. Nothing, nothing, _nothing_ in the world compares to that.


















Salukis and Ibizan (either coat) also catch my eye for general conformation/looks.


In the non-sighthound group:
Doberman
German Shorthaird Pointer


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

Lili said:


> Isn’t he breathtaking?!  I don't know much about the breed as far as showing goes, but I've never seen such a dark blue merle coloring and commanding stance on an Aussie! Please do post a pic of Sage!!!
> 
> Here are 2 other pics of him:


That dog has fantastic reach!


----------



## Zollow (Mar 26, 2008)

Great Danes with intact ears. :heart:


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

That Akita is beautiful!









Sarplaninac









Perro Cimarron


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is another breed that took my breath away when I first saw them.
Thai Ridgeback:

























I'd LOVE to own a Thai Ridgeback one day....such amazing dogs.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

tirluc said:


> Lili, your Aussie has a _tail_...!!!....i have never seen one w/ a tail b/4.....why do they dock them, they're gorgeous....


Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the majority of aussies naturally bobtailed?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Gotta go with Willowy on the Saluki.










I think Esther is stunning, even dripping wet, but it's possible I'm not objective and I'm not at all certain what breed(s) she is.










I'll have to find some photos of my Irish setter. With the sun behind her, she was dazzling and she could run.


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the majority of aussies naturally bobtailed?


If I may... I don't know if the majority of Aussies are naturally bobtailed, but some definitively are...

"A hallmark of the breed is a short bobbed or docked tail in countries where docking is permitted. *Some Aussies are born with naturally short bobbed tails, others with full long tails, and others with natural partial bobs, where the tail is midlength and appears stubby.* Breeders have historically docked the tails when the puppies are born. Even without a tail, the wagging movement of the hind end still occurs. Some Australian Shepherd breeders try to keep the tail on the dog for the natural look, which can still be shown in the breed ring."


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Lili said:


> If I may... I don't know if the majority of Aussies are naturally bobtailed, but some definitively are...
> 
> "A hallmark of the breed is a short bobbed or docked tail in countries where docking is permitted. *Some Aussies are born with naturally short bobbed tails, others with full long tails, and others with natural partial bobs, where the tail is midlength and appears stubby.* Breeders have historically docked the tails when the puppies are born. Even without a tail, the wagging movement of the hind end still occurs. Some Australian Shepherd breeders try to keep the tail on the dog for the natural look, which can still be shown in the breed ring."


You definitely may, I asked for it 

I wasn't sure on the ratio of bobtailed to non bobtailed, but it's glad to know it's not a majority. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

AJF080170 said:


> Probably my two favortie dogs ever! Unfortunately, when I was "shopping" for dogs, I couldn't get either. The Shar Pei and Basenji impress me the most!


Oh jeez, that Pei puppy...
It never ceases to amaze me how cute they are. It's hard NOT to like a little baby like that.

And I forgot about Basenjis! I absolutely _love_ them. Hard to get a hold of though. I remember when we were dog shopping we tried several times to get in contact with the Basenji Club of America to no avail. I'd definitely say it's easier to go through rescue for that particular breed.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## rtbar (Apr 20, 2007)

rhodesian ridgeback


----------



## wackyweim (Oct 11, 2008)

The Weimaraner!

I found this pic on flickr.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Most stunning, to me, is the English setter:








Look at that head up close...just gorgeous!








And of course, the Irish setter is up there too:








I think a lot of dogs are beautiful or cute or whatnot, but if I see a setter you can guarantee I'm going to make my way over to talk to the owners and look at the dog.

Finally, here's a pic of an English Setter ring from the dog show I went to last year...it's blurry and all, but you can see what an incredible looking breed that is:


----------



## dukekota (Jan 18, 2008)

I would also have to say a German Shepherd...but I am partial to the long haired kind


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

blunder said:


> That dog has fantastic reach!


And drive! I'm melting over here over this aussie lol.

http://www.tarmakennels.com/dobermans.html 
Some of the dobes in the ring up here. The silver one just passed (RIP, steeler) The black is Jiggy (giguere) and the red I believe is Jordyn. They're all our friends dobes... I <3 them. lol


----------



## Lili (Feb 3, 2008)

Line-of-Fire said:


> *And drive! I'm melting over here over this aussie lol.*


 

Oh ok... Here's another pic of my dog's daddy:


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Line-of-Fire said:


> And drive! I'm melting over here over this aussie lol.
> 
> http://www.tarmakennels.com/dobermans.html
> Some of the dobes in the ring up here. The silver one just passed (RIP, steeler) The black is Jiggy (giguere) and the red I believe is Jordyn. They're all our friends dobes... I <3 them. lol


Those are some BEAUTIFUL dobes! Steeler is just DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## ArgosLeo (Aug 13, 2010)

I have to second the Leonberger vote...
























The last is our pup Rid****. He's now almost six months old.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Definatley Aussie's and Cattle Dogs . 








[/IMG]


----------



## cantbuythewag (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Im new to the site and came across this thread. Thought it would be a good time to show off my buddy. Seemed appropriate (sorta) as not only she my buddy but I think she is the most photogenetic dog that I have ever owned (may be a little partial). Here name is Jessie and she is 4 years old. She is bred for trailing deer and wild pigs that are wounded. Every time I get a call and she goes and finds one, I take a picture. She has the same look of "im proud" in all her pics. She is 1/2 mountain cur, 1/4 plot, and 1/4 Catahula. It could be a 110 degree Texas day after a long trail and she always looks at the camera and closes her mouth. Puffs her chest out and throws her head up. Its like she knows "its show time". Pretty funny. The other two are my other buddies.


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

For me, any dog doing what it was made to do is stunning. In particular the GSD, Belgian Malinois, and of course I'm slightly biased towards the Dutch Shepherd. 

I also find the Siberian Husky and Alaskan Malamute gorgeous, and I've always loved Rottweilers too.

I recently met a Cao de Fila de Sao Miguel (aka Azores Cattle Dog), never heard of them until a few weeks ago when one showed up to club. I love the look, very wild and very eye catching:


----------



## MelissaKay (Aug 5, 2010)

My favorite breed to fit stunning would have to be the Czechoslovakian Wolfdog.









(Got this image from a dA user under the name of tayanita, beautiful picture)


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

A few of the breeds I find stunning:

Saluki
Bernese Mountain Dog
Vizsla
Samoyed
Australian Shepherd
Shetland Sheepdog (sable)

I like the look of Alaskan Malamutes too.

Of all of these, I did own a Sheltie, researched both the Vizsla and the Bernese but wouldn't own one after that. The Saluki wouldn't fit with our personalities, the Alaskan Malamute and Samoyed would be too hot in South Fla (and too much dog for us), and one day I want to own an Australian Shepherd. We knew a wonderful Aussie named Lucy. Very obedient, motherly and just simply a great dog.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Siberian Huskies are by far my favorite. I'm also a big fan of German Shepherds and Alaskan Malamutes.


























(The two agoutis are my future pup's parents... so yes. I'm totally in love.)


----------



## Nef (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi

I think Dog de Bordeaux is stunning, They just have the most beautiful eyes


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Well bred (shame we have to qualify that):

Springer Spaniel
Standard and then the other poodles
Doberman
German Shepherd


Any sighthound: especially Borzois, greyhounds, Italian Greyhounds, Saluki, Ibizan, and Afgan.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Great thread!

On my list are: Pharaoh Hound (WILL own one some day soon...)
Whippet
Siberian Husky (But would not own one)
Doberman


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Vizsla. <3<3







(Vizsla+Beach=<3) (FC AFC Totem Jake's Seaside Martini JH)







(Annian's My Fair Lady JH)


























Ah, yeah they are definitely stunning to me!  I also love Ibizan Hound, Pharaoh Hound, Saluki, Bernese Mountain Dog, Flat Coated Retriever, Gordon Setter, Australian Kelpie.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Many would disagree but I've always found Bull Terriers stunning, which are on my list of next to own.

{more to come}


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Newfoundland 

















Presa Canario









French Bulldog


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think some of the larger scenthounds like Plott Hounds and Coonhounds are beautiful. Not sure I could ever live with the voice, but they are stunning to me.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with a lot of sighthounds. Ibizans are my new favorite. I have the pleasure and privilege of living with the Ibizan that won for the breed at Westminster this year and I always drool over him. And his son and daughter that live here


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

meggels said:


> I agree with a lot of sighthounds. Ibizans are my new favorite. I have the pleasure and privilege of living with the Ibizan that won for the breed at Westminster this year and I always drool over him. And his son and daughter that live here


Umm, pics pls!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I want to add this as my new favorite. It's the way they move... blows me away. 





































Every single one is gorgeous. And so unique.


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

~well-bred GSDs, especially the mostly black ones
~working BCs
~salukis
~well-bred Papillon's
and the Belgian shepherds like the malinois, groenendael, and tervuren


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

They have a video! Neat!

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/fullep/group10.html

Go down to the bottom, "additional episodes" and it's Best of Hound Group Part II. It's a few minutes in.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh wow, nikkiluvsu15. That's what I was talking about when I said Vizsla. Such gorgeous dogs. Too much energy and too high strung for us (my family and I), unfortunately.


----------



## champsmama (Mar 11, 2010)

Before we found out our son had Autism this was my guy. We were so lucky to have friends that are breeders. I do know that the lady who played "Hooch" was on his mama's side


----------



## Nef (Aug 13, 2010)

Champsmana just wanna say GOOD he is beautiful, have a friend that has a puppy like this they are great


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Irish Wolfhound
Saluki
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Pharoah Hound
GSD (all types)
Belgian Lakenois


And all the beautiful doggies that I work with everyday....

Lula (GR)









Rankin (Black GSD)









Cohiba (GD)









Memphis (WGSD)...recently moved so I don't get to play with him anymore..









Barnaby (GSD)









And of course, my girl Cracker...first pic...the freeze, second pic...on the hunt.

















I often catch myself staring at her...lol


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

English Setters. Love the ticking








Paps. Love the ears/size/coat length not mention their ability to show/dog sports/companionship all at the same time


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I think white Bull Terriers are the most stunning.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Terrie said:


> English Setters. Love the ticking


I have to agree with you there! I'm getting one of these beauties (a puppy) in about ten days. So excited


----------

